# Uber debit card



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Does anyone use the Uber debit card? Just curious, it offers cash back on gas and Walmart purchases.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

SleelWheels said:


> Does anyone use the Uber debit card? Just curious, it offers cash back on gas and Walmart purchases.


Uber offers a debit card? I didn't know.....
All I know is Uber has serious debt. I wouldn't trust any transaction card to manage my money if it has the Uber logo on it.


----------



## Angus MacAngus (Jun 7, 2019)

Use it for gas, so far so good. Only problem is on the Uber driver website you can't stipulate how much you want to transfer to the card, only option is the full balance. Don't know if they have fixed that yet.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Angus MacAngus said:


> Only problem is on the Uber driver website you can't stipulate how much you want to transfer to the card, only option is the full balance.


Yep, only option is the full balance. Uber wants to maximize its takings in preparation of filing bankruptcy.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

SleelWheels said:


> Does anyone use the Uber debit card? Just curious, it offers cash back on gas and Walmart purchases.


Yes.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Yep, only option is the full balance. Uber wants to maximize its takings in preparation of filing bankruptcy.


and when Uber files bankruptcy, what happens to the money in your debit card account?


----------



## Austin383 (Mar 11, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> and when Uber files bankruptcy, what happens to the money in your debit card account?


You can't be serious.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

The Uber debit card account is run by GoBank so Uber has no control over it after depositing the money to the card. 

Yes, I use the Uber debit card for many many things. The money I cash out is mine to do with what I what. I’ve never had a problem using the card anywhere at all, including online shopping.


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

MHR said:


> The Uber debit card account is run by GoBank so Uber has no control over it after depositing the money to the card.
> 
> Yes, I use the Uber debit card for many many things. The money I cash out is mine to do with what I what. I've never had a problem using the card anywhere at all, including online shopping.


Same here. I have my regular paycheck direct deposited into it as well. never had any problems.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

SleelWheels said:


> Does anyone use the Uber debit card? Just curious, it offers cash back on gas and Walmart purchases.


It's awesome free cashouts ,atm 
withdrawals at CVS and Walgreens too


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

MHR said:


> The Uber debit card account is run by GoBank so Uber has no control over it after depositing the money to the card.
> 
> Yes, I use the Uber debit card for many many things. The money I cash out is mine to do with what I what. I've never had a problem using the card anywhere at all, including online shopping.


So you have to deposit money in the card in order to earn savings. Can someone elplain in simple terms how this card works. Its basically a debit card. You have to deposit any amount of money or a certain amount?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> So you have to deposit money in the card in order to earn savings. Can someone elplain in simple terms how this card works. Its basically a debit card. You have to deposit any amount of money or a certain amount?


It's a debit card, you don't have to put any money on it to open the account. I use it to cash out my Uber earnings (instant pay) to the card, they don't charge the $0.50 to cash out to this card.

It does give you an account number and a routing number so you can transfer money to it from other bank accounts.

I've also deposited a check to the account by taking a photo of the check and uploading it (just to test it out). I believe you can deposit cash to it by going to a Wal-Mart (I loathe our Wal-Mart so haven't tried this out).

You can make free cash withdrawals from ATM's at CVS and Walgreens.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Uber Debit card is good for gas, especially if you are high tiered on UberPro, but is otherwise useless. I suppose the cash back at Walmart could be useful if you don't have any credit score. If you do, Paypal Mastercard gives me 2% cash back on everything, not just Walmart.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Uber Debit card is good for gas, especially if you are high tiered on UberPro, but is otherwise useless.


That's a fair statement.

I don't have to put my Ubering funds in our joint household account so the debit card was the easiest solution.


----------



## Dave Bust (Jun 28, 2017)

yes,,through gobank,,,,I'm getting 12% back on gas till october


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Austin383 said:


> You can't be serious.


Everybody here knows that I am serious ALL THE TIME.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Been using it since it came out and no problems . Free atm withdrawl at covienant locations and Cashback is put back on card right away.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Won’t touch it. Cut it up and discard.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> Won't touch it. Cut it up and discard.


Ya know ... I remember when it was first "introduced" in a few cities.
The people who signed up were very sorry .. believe it.

I watched my father struggle in a "company town" back in the 60's. One of the things "the company" did was provide free banking. Then there was the grocery store that was owned by "the company" where you could run a tab. Oh and good medical care, owned by "the company" who would just deduct the charges from your paycheck each month. 
I watched him, and others become slaves to "the company".

And THAT is why I never signed up for it.
If Uber cared all THAT much about me they'd pay me better mileage ...
simple.
I don't need Uber to be my ****ing bank. 
Just pay me FAIR.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Ya know ... I remember when it was first "introduced" in a few cities.
> The people who signed up were very sorry .. believe it.
> 
> I watched my father struggle in a "company town" back in the 60's. One of the things "the company" did was provide free banking. Then there was the grocery store that was owned by "the company" where you could run a tab. Oh and good medical care, owned by "the company" who would just deduct the charges from your paycheck each month.
> ...


That's what I keep saying. Forget the bonuses, and the goals, and the credit cards, and the perks and offers, and just pay me what it's worth. It will be easier for everyone involved if we just stop playing the games.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm not really interested in being able to cash out on demand but I got the card just for the gas discount, being able to get 10% off at the Costco pump puts me right around $2 a gallon. When that promo is over I probably won't bother with it.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I don't use a debit card. I have a few credit cards that I pay off every month. The most recent one pays off in cash deposits to my checking account.

I still have the one that pays off in groceries where I normally shop. And one that pays off with credits at REI.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

I buy more gas than anything else, so the uber debit makes sense. I am currently getting 15% back until 9/15. 

The website and mobile app for GoBank are pretty slick and its FDIC insured. It has nothing to do with Uber besides the card graphic and the gas promotion.

Are there better promotions out there? IDK, but the 5-15% cashback on gas is pretty hard to beat for an uber driver.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Ya know ... I remember when it was first "introduced" in a few cities.
> The people who signed up were very sorry .. believe it.
> 
> I watched my father struggle in a "company town" back in the 60's. One of the things "the company" did was provide free banking. Then there was the grocery store that was owned by "the company" where you could run a tab. Oh and good medical care, owned by "the company" who would just deduct the charges from your paycheck each month.
> ...


I understand the company store thing but doesnt apply to me and having my money go to a seperate bank account which provides me a discount. I am free to buy whereever i want and whenever I want and if I use the $100 option it is no differnt than putting on a credit card and paying off at the end of the month.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Ya know ... I remember when it was first "introduced" in a few cities.
> The people who signed up were very sorry .. believe it.
> 
> I watched my father struggle in a "company town" back in the 60's. One of the things "the company" did was provide free banking. Then there was the grocery store that was owned by "the company" where you could run a tab. Oh and good medical care, owned by "the company" who would just deduct the charges from your paycheck each month.
> ...


So you're in your 80s?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> So you're in your 80s?


I feel like it ... but, no I am a silver fox at 66 - birthday last week in fact. 
Born in 1953.
But, I was aware and alert at 10 years old, and inquisitive. And I had great teachers that taught me critical thinking.

I lived in Florida during the Cuban Missile Crisis. Scary times for a first grader.
I watched grainy pictures of a man walking on the moon.
I saw on the news that Governor Wallace (Democrat) blocking enrollment of black students at the University of Alabama - because they black.
I saw a beloved president Kennedy killed in Dallas.
Family moved back to San Francisco just in time for the Summer of Love - I was 16.
Martin Luther King killed.
Berkeley protest riots. Saw Nat'l Guard marching down Telegraph Avenue with bayonets fixed. Got my fist whiff of tear gas during the People's Park riots. 
Pretty hippy girls were everywhere, and love was plentiful. Sex was clean then too, the worst that could happen was fixed with a penicillin injection. 
Went to as many concerts (lots of free ones back then). Saw Carlos Santana before he was famous. Partied with Harry Chapin. Saw Led Zeppelin, The Doors, Jefferson Airplane, Pink Floyd, many more.
Pot was $10 an ounce, and real 90% coke was $70 a gram.
Viet Nam war raged as I approached 19 - my draft number was 23. Partied my ass off because I was sure I was gunna die.
The day after I got my draft notice, Prez Nixon did away with the draft and I didn't have to go. Partied my ass off because I was prolly not gunna die.

Yea, so not 80 ... but feeling like it.

**********

What in the world ever became of sweet Jane?
She lost her sparkle, you know she isn't the same
Livin' on reds, vitamin c, and cocaine,
All a friend can say is ain't it a shame?

Sometimes the lights all shinin' on me;
Other times I can barely see.
Lately it occurs to me what a long, strange trip it's been.

~ Grateful Dead ~


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> I watched my father struggle in a "company town" back in the 60's. One of the things "the company" did was provide free banking. Then there was the grocery store that was owned by "the company" where you could run a tab. Oh and good medical care, owned by "the company" who would just deduct the charges from your paycheck each month.
> I watched him, and others become slaves to "the company".


I would agree with you if this was actually the same thing. but its not. its just a prepaid debit card (you can get the same card from walmart without an uber account, you just dont get some of the same benefits such as loading cash on it at no cost and the cash back options). My wife has one that she uses for her paycheck that she got from walmart. I like the ability to send money back and forth between us instantly.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> Won't touch it. Cut it up and discard.


Same here.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mikeoftulsa said:


> I would agree with you if this was actually the same thing. but its not. its just a prepaid debit card (you can get the same card from walmart without an uber account, you just dont get some of the same benefits such as loading cash on it at no cost and the cash back options). My wife has one that she uses for her paycheck that she got from walmart. I like the ability to send money back and forth between us instantly.


Yea, it is a lot different.
But ... when I hear of anything like that it just conjures up bad memories from waaaaay back. 
It smells too much like something that I do NOT want Uber involved in.
The company town I lived in provided medical care, food stores, hardware, movie theater, fuel and auto repair, utilities AND where you lived. Everything could be 'put on your account' and it would be deducted out of every pay check. The company didn't care if you over charged either. You'd just get a $0 pay check and the balance would carry over to next pay period.
It was slavery.
"St Peter don't you call me, cause I cant go, I owe my soul to the company store."

I don't want any employer to 'reward' me with stuff.
Instead, just pay me fair and I will 'reward' myself.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

OldBay said:


> I buy more gas than anything else, so the uber debit makes sense. I am currently getting 15% back until 9/15.
> 
> The website and mobile app for GoBank are pretty slick and its FDIC insured. It has nothing to do with Uber besides the card graphic and the gas promotion.
> 
> Are there better promotions out there? IDK, but the 5-15% cashback on gas is pretty hard to beat for an uber driver.


15% is definitely excellent .. no stipulations?


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Company Store? Did someone mention the Company Store?

Some people say a man is made outta mud
A poor man's made outta muscle and blood
Muscle and blood and skin and bones
A mind that's a-weak and a back that's strong

You load sixteen tons, what do you get?
Another day older and deeper in debt
Saint Peter don't you call me 'cause I can't go
I owe my soul to the company store

I was born one mornin' when the sun didn't shine
I picked up my shovel and I walked to the mine
I loaded sixteen tons of number nine coal
And the straw boss said "Well, a-bless my soul"

You load sixteen tons, what do you get?
Another day older and deeper in debt
Saint Peter don't you call me 'cause I can't go
I owe my soul to the company store

I was born one mornin', it was drizzlin' rain
Fightin' and trouble are my middle name
I was raised in the canebrake by an ol' mama lion
Can't no-a high-toned woman make me walk the line

You load sixteen tons, what do you get?
Another day older and deeper in debt
Saint Peter don't you call me 'cause I can't go
I owe my soul to the company store

If you see me comin', better step aside
A lotta men didn't, a lotta men died
One fist of iron, the other of steel
If the right one don't a-get you, then the left one will

You load sixteen tons, what do you get?
Another day older and deeper in debt
Saint Peter don't you call me 'cause I can't go
I owe my soul to the company store


-Merle Travis


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Doesn't the Uber debit card offer gas discounts only at Shell and Mobil stations? Doesn't interest me. I use my Sam's Club Mastercard for gas anywhere and always get 5% back as a check annually. No interest in cashing out daily - weekly deposit to my credit union is just fine. My rideshare income makes my car payments at the same credit union, and I also pay my Sam's bill out of that account, which I don't use for anything else.

In this market we get significant gasoline discounts for shopping for groceries at a number of local stores, so that also reduces my fuel expenses, some times as much as a dollar a gallon or more.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> 15% is definitely excellent .. no stipulations?


It goes back to 5% on 9/15. It was only two months of 15%.



Gilby said:


> Doesn't the Uber debit card offer gas discounts only at Shell and Mobil stations? Doesn't interest me. I use my Sam's Club Mastercard for gas anywhere and always get 5% back as a check annually. No interest in cashing out daily - weekly deposit to my credit union is just fine. My rideshare income makes my car payments at the same credit union, and I also pay my Sam's bill out of that account, which I don't use for anything else.
> 
> In this market we get significant gasoline discounts for shopping for groceries at a number of local stores, so that also reduces my fuel expenses, some times as much as a dollar a gallon or more.


It works at sams club. It gives more at exxon.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> what a long, strange trip it's been.


The words at the top of my phone are:

"If my words did glow..."

On some other sites, I've used the signature lines:

"The sun went down in honey
Moon came up in wine."

and

"Every silver lining has a touch of gray."

But I'm one of those sick people who think their studio work was better than the live recordings.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Mikeoftulsa said:


> I have my regular paycheck direct deposited into it as well.


You are very brave...


----------



## MSBash (Mar 17, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> and when Uber files bankruptcy, what happens to the money in your debit card account?


Nothing, because it's still a debit card through Gobank.


----------



## Sampson10 (Jun 14, 2019)

I use it and love it except I’m still only getting 3% on cash where I’m supposed to be getting 10%. Uber and GoBank “support” are useless and cannot/will not help. They keep blaming each other.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Sampson10 said:


> I use it and love it except I'm still only getting *3% on cash* where I'm supposed to be getting 10%. Uber and GoBank "support" are useless and cannot/will not help. They keep blaming each other.


What do you mean?


----------



## Sampson10 (Jun 14, 2019)

I meant gas lol. Good ole auto correct


----------



## OmahaVW (Mar 17, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Ya know ... I remember when it was first "introduced" in a few cities.
> The people who signed up were very sorry .. believe it.
> 
> I watched my father struggle in a "company town" back in the 60's. One of the things "the company" did was provide free banking. Then there was the grocery store that was owned by "the company" where you could run a tab. Oh and good medical care, owned by "the company" who would just deduct the charges from your paycheck each month.
> ...


This card isn't a Tennessee Ernie Ford song. Just transfer a couple rides, put your gas on the card, take your 12% cash back, rinse and repeat.


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> You are very brave...


Why is that? It is not managed by uber in any way shape or form. Its the exact same pre-paid debit card that you can get at walmart through gobank except it has an uber logo on it.


----------



## RobLinn (Aug 10, 2019)

Use the Uber Debit card for the sole reason it gives me a $100 free overdraft (which I use for gas & cigarettes at Exxon)
The 14.5% cash back (Platinum Pro level) puts about an extra $20 per week in my pocket ($80 per month)
The trick is to only cash out to it to get it back to $0 & put anything else in a regular bank account 

Also the 25% cash back at Advance Auto Parts helps with maintenance costs

Other than that it’s only good for Business expenses & not as a regular account


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Angus MacAngus said:


> Use it for gas, so far so good. Only problem is on the Uber driver website you can't stipulate how much you want to transfer to the card, only option is the full balance. Don't know if they have fixed that yet.


Easy solution. When you hit $40 in your earnings, cash out to the Uber card.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> and when Uber files bankruptcy, what happens to the money in your debit card account?


Money Go Bye Bye !


----------



## Cassiopeia (Sep 2, 2019)

I don't use the debit card, but it also doesn't sound like a bad deal or an Uber scam. I'm constantly getting new credit cards for the signup bonus. Also known as _churning_. I'm not an expert, but I make $2,000 - $3,000 in travel per year. That takes a good amount of spending, but I charge *everything. *


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

l get 10% at all stations. I've never gotten the higher cash back at Exxon Mobil stations. I haven't got Around to inquiring. But my sample size is 3 local Exxon mobile stations and several other brands.



tohunt4me said:


> Money Go Bye Bye !


No.

It is an FDIC insured bank offering an Uber branded prepaid debit card attached to an account.

This is common practice by payroll for dozens of large companies. McDonald's, Walmart, the call center operator Teletech......

Banks do this to capture customers into other services. Companies encourage this because it cuts costs related to dealing with hundreds of financial institutions when problems arise. It also drives business to all partners involved, along with money flowing from one partner to another.

Social Security and the VA partner for a debir card system for beneficiaries called "Direct Express"

As an aside, certainly there are aspects of this Practice specific to Uber that are questionable. The concept of the $100 overdraft, instant pay and gas incentives tied to driving x number of trips prime a driver to spend rather than save. Like a lot of tip dependent jobs, I've seen friends in these industries spend heavily because more cash would be coming tomorrow.

Being paid monthly or every two weeks requires some/extensive lifestyle planning. Oops spent to much and now owe $70, go out work it off.

Now all these pitfalls are easily avoided. But low skill, low barrier jobs like this attract a plurality of low end people who live day to day. We've all seen the trapped drivers.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Cassiopeia said:


> I don't use the debit card, but it also doesn't sound like a bad deal or an Uber scam. I'm constantly getting new credit cards for the signup bonus. Also known as _churning_. I'm not an expert, but I make $2,000 - $3,000 in travel per year. That takes a good amount of spending, but I charge *everything. *


What do all of those hard inquiries do to your credit rating, though?

I mean, I get it that different people have different goals and priorities. I just know how much my rating jumps up when a single hard inquiry ages out.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> What do all of those hard inquiries do to your credit rating, though?


The reason that I don't chase those offers is that I don't think they're worth my time and energy. You can make a few bucks, but gosh, what a bookkeeping headache.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mikeoftulsa said:


> Why is that? It is not managed by uber in any way shape or form. Its the exact same pre-paid debit card that you can get at walmart through gobank except it has an uber logo on it.


Maybe, but it's got the Uber stank on it.

What IS the relationship between Uber and "The Bank"?
Is the bank a vendor ... just like us?
Look at the things WE do in the name of Uber.
I wonder what The Bank's version of 'The Shirlington Shuffle' is.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Maybe, but it's got the Uber stank on it.
> 
> What IS the relationship between Uber and "The Bank"?
> Is the bank a vendor ... just like us?
> ...


One sheep to the other" I think the Rancher & the Dog are working together "!

Other sheep" Dont be Ridiculous "!

Its " FLEECING TIME "!

YOU ARE THE PRODUCT.

GOVERNMENT SCHEMES WILL BE ALONG TO " "HARVEST" YOUR LIFES WORK SAVINGS.

GET BACK TO WORK & HOLD THAT PYRAMID UP ON THE DOLLAR BILL !


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I like the card because I can easily keep uber eatnings separate from other job earnings. I like the $100 overdraft protection (only given if you have 80 rides that month) because I don't like using my regular bank account for any uber related expenses to keep my finances easy. Uber business, income and expenditure solely on uber card. That's just the type of animal I am.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Uber Crack said:


> I like the card because I can easily keep uber eatnings separate from other job earnings. I like the $100 overdraft protection (only given if you have 80 rides that month) because I don't like using my regular bank account for any uber related expenses to keep my finances easy. Uber business, income and expenditure solely on uber card. That's just the type of animal I am.


Any idea why some Exxon Mobil stations only pay the 10% cash back?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Maybe, but it's got the Uber stank on it.
> 
> What IS the relationship between Uber and "The Bank"?
> Is the bank a vendor ... just like us?
> ...


Uber gets a kickback on float.


----------



## Cassiopeia (Sep 2, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> The reason that I don't chase those offers is that I don't think they're worth my time and energy. You can make a few bucks, but gosh, what a bookkeeping headache.


I get the card and put it on autopay for the full monthly amount. I charge the necessary spending to get the bonus. The average is $3,000 in three months. Not much else to it. At some point I'll downgrade it to no annual fee or just close the account. I rarely do two at once because of the spending requirements. There is "manufactured spending" for the hustling types. Pretty sure I make a lot more per hour than Uber or Lyft.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Cassiopeia said:


> Pretty sure I make a lot more per hour than Uber or Lyft.


I'm sure that's true.

But making a lot of moves like that with my money uses brain cells that I don't want to allocate to that purpose.


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

SleelWheels said:


> Does anyone use the Uber debit card? Just curious, it offers cash back on gas and Walmart purchases.


It's actually awesome! You get an extra $100 piggy bank for free and really do get 15% percent off a each gallon. In Texas gas is only $2.10 to $2.20 per gallon, so I am getting gas at $1.80 to $1.90 a gallon. It's like an extra $5 to $7 dollars a day in your pocket.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> and when Uber files bankruptcy, what happens to the money in your debit card account?


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> and when Uber files bankruptcy, what happens to the money in your debit card account?


Nothing. The debit card acct is not Uber.


----------



## MSBash (Mar 17, 2019)

uberparadise said:


> It's actually awesome! You get an extra $100 piggy bank for free and really do get 15% percent off a each gallon. In Texas gas is only $2.10 to $2.20 per gallon, so I am getting gas at $1.80 to $1.90 a gallon. It's like an extra $5 to $7 dollars a day in your pocket.


Maybe I'm doing something wrong because I can't get the $100 overdraft nor the 15% off each gallon. Is it because I stopped chasing the Uber Pro status?


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

SleelWheels said:


> Does anyone use the Uber debit card? Just curious, it offers cash back on gas and Walmart purchases.


....cant believe people would voluntarily buddy-up w/anything related to Uber let alone Wal-Mart.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> It's awesome free cashouts ,atm
> withdrawals at CVS and Walgreens too


...it's free at CVS/Walgreens..ummm, not really. 
People are trading their privacy for "FREE" stuff.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> The words at the top of my phone are:
> 
> "If my words did glow..."
> 
> ...


Studio "Terrapin Station" ?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

nonononodrivethru said:


> Easy solution. When you hit $40 in your earnings, cash out to the Uber card.


I always cash out on Monday to the GoBank. Tu-Sunday get deposited to my normal bank by direct deposit.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

IR12 said:


> ....cant believe people would voluntarily buddy-up w/anything related to Uber let alone Wal-Mart.
> 
> 
> ...it's free at CVS/Walgreens..ummm, not really.
> People are trading their privacy for "FREE" stuff.


All debit/credit cards aggregate data for marketing purposes or to sell it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

MSBash said:


> Maybe I'm doing something wrong because I can't get the $100 overdraft nor the 15% off each gallon. Is it because I stopped chasing the Uber Pro status?


Yes.
You are not 'a team player'. You do not conform to the 'norm' that the company has set as a minimum standard. You do not obey and march step with the collective.
It's their bank.

LoL. Seriously, I can't imagine having my money tied up with UberBank
If they treat their depositors half as bad as they treat their drivers and passengers .... ugh ...


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Yes.
> You are not 'a team player'. You do not conform to the 'norm' that the company has set as a minimum standard. You do not obey and march step with the collective.
> It's their bank.
> 
> ...


GoBank offers a lot of branded cards. These prepaid debit cards shouldn't be used as primary banking, but if the features fit your business plan, it is not a bad option to have.

I use Navy Fed and USAA for my primary banking. But use the Uber Debit for purchases at gas stations.

The banks associated with prepaid debits have a mixed reputation, but GoBank is no different than Green Dot or Direct Express.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TCar said:


> Studio "Terrapin Station" ?


Thanks. 

BTW, cool avatar picture. Cosmik debris was divinely inspired.


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

MSBash said:


> Maybe I'm doing something wrong because I can't get the $100 overdraft nor the 15% off each gallon. Is it because I stopped chasing the Uber Pro status?


Yes, sorry you have to be diamond to get the max. As of Sept 15th discount reduces to 5 to 6.5 % they say the summer of savings period is over. Being a diamond driver you pretty much take all the pings so it evens out. Some trips and not profitable, but you are trying to maintain status. It's debatable whether it's worth it now that the big gas rebates are ending.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

The card is likely backed by a FDIC insured back so funds would be safe from any Uber implosion.

Uber is likely getting a part of the processing fees on all purchases. FWIW.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

CarpeNoctem said:


> The card is likely backed by a FDIC insured back so funds would be safe from any Uber implosion.
> 
> Uber is likely getting a part of the processing fees on all purchases. FWIW.


And from every card issued.


----------



## SubiLapp (Feb 14, 2017)

They just started offering the Uber card in my area when they rolled out the "Pro" program on August 1st. I got the card and started using it on Sept 1st and just two weeks later they slash the cash back reward by 70% (10% to 3%). In the past week I've missed out on $12 of cash back and when I called GoBank support they couldn't understand why the % dropped for me. This should NOT be a shock to anyone familiar with Uber though. I'll move to Diamond level this evening and take the measly 4% that offers until Dec 31st and then cancel the card. I'm sure that will be a breeze to do also. ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber Crack said:


> I like the card because I can easily keep uber eatnings separate from other job earnings. I like the $100 overdraft protection (only given if you have 80 rides that month) because I don't like using my regular bank account for any uber related expenses to keep my finances easy. Uber business, income and expenditure solely on uber card. That's just the type of animal I am.


SHE HAS NO HANDS !


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

SubiLapp said:


> They just started offering the Uber card in my area when they rolled out the "Pro" program on August 1st. I got the card and started using it on Sept 1st and just two weeks later they slash the cash back reward by 70% (10% to 3%). In the past week I've missed out on $12 of cash back and when I called GoBank support they couldn't understand why the % dropped for me. This should NOT be a shock to anyone familiar with Uber though. I'll move to Diamond level this evening and take the measly 4% that offers until Dec 31st and then cancel the card. I'm sure that will be a breeze to do also. ?


The boosted savings were only for a 3 month period in the summer.

Over four months, I got $122 cash back in gas, and also about $10 from Advance Auto Parts. Figure that the rest of the year will probably give me about the same, so its worth somewhere around $250/yr for me. Is that worth using the card?

If you really want to make the card work, do all your shopping at Walmart.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I just started using the Uber debit card. The only money that goes in the account is Uber and lyft. I have a paypal card reader for private rides and although I haven’t done it yet I’m going to set it up to go to the Uber account. I buy gas with the card and plan to do do any minor repairs and oil changes etc. and if I can build up a decent balance I’ll use it for major repairs too. I have t figured out how to deposit cash without a fee
I can take money out by transferring it out to my Bank of America account. I run most of my life out of that account and don’t plan to change that

I guess what I’m using the card for is to run my rideshare/private ride business. All my business income and expenses will be tabulated in one place instead of what I’m doing now (all monies go to Bank of America and all bills (business or home)


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

So much ignorance on this thread.

The card is issued and operated by GoBank which is not directly related to Uber.

It's excellent for instant cash back on gas used to be 15% for a limited promo period, but now 5%) and every time I go to Walmart I get 2% back on $100 cash back. I do self check out and get 1 item per transaction until card is empty, for $2.xx payout every transaction, and use the "backup balance" aka $100 loan for gas and repeat. $0 cash out fees.


----------

